# Garage or Driveway Pics



## NJSTSX (Apr 11, 2007)

I've seen it done on other forums. Post up some pics of your car or your car with your other cars in your driveway or garage. I don't have any pics of mine right now but will take some when I can.


----------



## NJSTSX (Apr 11, 2007)

I lied I do have some.

My driveway/carport after testing the look of black wheels.









My CC at work.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's one of me and the wifes car


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

no pictures of the cc yet in the garage but a couple from my mkv days...

....... and i just like whoring out my garage


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

before my CC days, guess I need to get a new one in the garage.


----------



## whiteevo (Dec 17, 2010)

that has to be the sickest garage i've ever seen.


----------



## saywhat1 (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

Watch those license plates when posting pics on a thread such as this. Showing off your stuff is always fun, but prospective criminals get to see your stuff too (house, your other cars, contents of your garage, etc). Once they get the plate number, they have your address.  

Being a paranoid freak is way better than being a victim.


----------



## Pensfan87 (May 6, 2011)

saywhat1 said:


>


SHOW OFF! What I really love is that in that second pic the CC doesn't look outclassed at all!


----------



## slowhatch (Jul 2, 2010)

CCLarry said:


> Watch those license plates when posting pics on a thread such as this. Showing off your stuff is always fun, but prospective criminals get to see your stuff too (house, your other cars, contents of your garage, etc). Once they get the plate number, they have your address.
> 
> Being a paranoid freak is way better than being a victim.


relax, if they want your ****, they'll come get it. blurring out your license plate on a forum will do nothing. simple as that.


----------



## saywhat1 (Nov 7, 2010)

I know it always makes me laugh ! You drive around and everyone can see you plate all day long!


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

slowhatch said:


> relax, if they want your ****, they'll come get it. blurring out your license plate on a forum will do nothing. simple as that.


Agree....never really saw the point for blurring them like plate numbers are some big secret.....everyone sees it when you drive down the road every single day.


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

saywhat1 said:


> I know it always makes me laugh ! You drive around and everyone can see you plate all day long!


The difference is if its in your driveway, they see your stuff. Inside your garage, maybe they see a little dog instead of a German Sheppard, a rare classic car, the fact you park outside instead of a garage, an expensive set of tools, etc. You trust your neighbors, but do you trust everyone else?

There's a lot of angry jealous people out there, why chance it when all you need to do is cover your plate, jumble the numbers, or blur it out. It really only takes a minute.


----------



## saywhat1 (Nov 7, 2010)

OK! They can have the crap in the garage and the dog too!! The wife and kids will be home later and you can have them too!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't trust strangers. They're strange.

Gorgeous Aston! Remarkable how well the black CC looks sitting next to it.










:beer:


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

1badhare said:


> no pictures of the cc yet in the garage but a couple from my mkv days...
> 
> ....... and i just like whoring out my garage


Nice man cave! :beer:


----------



## Blackhawk878 (Oct 3, 2010)

My garage.


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

MBH said:


> I don't trust strangers. They're strange.
> 
> Gorgeous Aston! Remarkable how well the black CC looks sitting next to it.
> 
> ...



Wow. That is all...


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

slowhatch said:


> relax, if they want your ****, they'll come get it. blurring out your license plate on a forum will do nothing. simple as that.





saywhat1 said:


> I know it always makes me laugh ! You drive around and everyone can see you plate all day long!





phantom2010 said:


> Agree....never really saw the point for blurring them like plate numbers are some big secret.....everyone sees it when you drive down the road every single day.


You can tell who does not have stuff worth stealing around here....
:laugh:


----------



## billywhite724 (Mar 7, 2010)

:beer:

cheers to the sweetest garage of the set


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Very jealous of these stables you guys got going here. Some day I will have a garage! Keep them coming.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Some pretty nice garages. Blackhawk we gotta meet up some time. I'm dieing for a ride in an S4. I'm highly considering this as my next car pickup


----------



## joechang0103 (Mar 30, 2011)

> MBH


Are from Pittsburgh, too?
Is that the condo at the corner for Forbes Ave. and Murray St.?


by the way, how do you quote?
I used to be able to do it, but somehow just couldn't figure it out today


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Some nice photos in here,... my submission 

CC8GOPRO by doqfastlane, on Flickr

CC5GOPRO by doqfastlane, on Flickr


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

joechang0103 said:


> by the way, how do you quote?
> I used to be able to do it, but somehow just couldn't figure it out today


Yep! Can't say I've seen you around - what color should I be keeping my eyes out for?

Click the "reply with quote" button on the bottom right of the post you want to quote. You can do multiple quotes by clicking the smaller button on the right with the "+ (just click all of the ones you want to quote, and on the last one, click reply with quote instead of "+)


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## Gdubb (Apr 16, 2007)

MBH said:


> I don't trust strangers. They're strange.
> 
> Gorgeous Aston! Remarkable how well the black CC looks sitting next to it.
> 
> ...


Nice!

Still can't believe you sold your cobra


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

Gdubb said:


> Nice!
> 
> Still can't believe you sold your cobra


Thanks, and yeah it was tough to take that step. I'm happy that I did 99% of time time though. I got a lot of money back out of it, and selling it saved me time/money from constantly throwing money at it. Now I gotta put my CC back to stock because I can't get into my new parking garage starting in August :banghead: oh well! Maybe I'll get something fun again once I'm out of the city again :beer:


----------



## tdub57 (Jul 15, 2010)

*tdub's Vdub*


----------



## joechang0103 (Mar 30, 2011)

MBH said:


> Yep! Can't say I've seen you around - what color should I be keeping my eyes out for?
> 
> Click the "reply with quote" button on the bottom right of the post you want to quote. You can do multiple quotes by clicking the smaller button on the right with the "+ (just click all of the ones you want to quote, and on the last one, click reply with quote instead of "+)


pretty sure i saw you couple times on morewood ave. lol
mine is white gold, with front and back headlights all tinted


----------



## Blackhawk878 (Oct 3, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Some pretty nice garages. Blackhawk we gotta meet up some time. I'm dieing for a ride in an S4. I'm highly considering this as my next car pickup


Shoot me a PM and we can work something out.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

joechang0103 said:


> pretty sure i saw you couple times on morewood ave. lol
> mine is white gold, with front and back headlights all tinted


oh! I have seen you too then! I think I waved the one time :beer:


----------



## UAGLEBA (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## joechang0103 (Mar 30, 2011)

MBH said:


> oh! I have seen you too then! I think I waved the one time :beer:


hahahahaha, yeah, i remember
i was talking to my friend so couldn't wave back, sorry about that
maybe we should meet sometime lol


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

no garage yet but plan on getting one soon.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Man rabbit those rotis look great


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

MBH said:


> I don't trust strangers. They're strange.
> 
> Gorgeous Aston! Remarkable how well the black CC looks sitting next to it.
> 
> ...


Amazing house. Do you have a gallery on your place? That would be my dream place :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Not really my garage but I snapped a few pics in my shop when I had the CC in there to put my coilovers on.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

since I haven't epoxy'd my garage floor yet, here is one from the driveway, not a very good pic, sorry. garage floor is on the books for next month once the weather calms down so I can leave my car outside for a week. I swear this car changes colors every couple of hours. tonight: champagne


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

MBH said:


> I don't trust strangers. They're strange.
> 
> Gorgeous Aston! Remarkable how well the black CC looks sitting next to it.
> 
> ...


Love that photo! Nice CC also


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

Heres a quick pic of mine, along with along with Dad's little car wash helper...


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

kaysid said:


> Heres a quick pic of mine, along with along with Dad's little car wash helper...


hahaha! nice one kay! what's going on with you up there? how you been? when did you get the bmw?


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

praneetloke said:


> hahaha! nice one kay! what's going on with you up there? how you been? when did you get the bmw?


Hi Praneet,
Hanging in there...waiting for Mike to organize the next get together  . Had the bimmer for a while now, replaced my A6 with it since the transmission died.. Got some springs for the CC will try and get them on the next few weeks. Hows things with you.

Cheers.


----------



## NJSTSX (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

NJSTSX said:


>


Bet your car gets trashed during hurricane season


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Crappy Iphone pic but it is my CC in my driveway nonetheless...


----------



## NJSTSX (Apr 11, 2007)

Been lucky the past few years but in 2005 I lost my 2004 Acura TSX in a flood. Water was almost over the roof of the car.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

*at the shop*


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

^wow! :heart:


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Can't see half these pics while I'm at work..


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

nstabl said:


> Amazing house. Do you have a gallery on your place? That would be my dream place :thumbup::thumbup:


Sweet picture, but pretty sure that isn't a house guessing it's an apartment building or condo....


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

nstabl said:


> Amazing house. Do you have a gallery on your place? That would be my dream place :thumbup::thumbup:


sorry didn't see this before - definitely NOT a house. I wouldn't even know what to do with a place that big lol

and I also just noticed that I mysteriously merged two responses when I typed my original post. It's remarkable how well the CC fits in when next to the Aston, and how good the CC looks next to the Aston :facepalm:


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

Sevarg said:


> Can't see half these pics while I'm at work..


http://hidemyass.com/


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

My CC's home


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

Love the "Shocker" sticker in your window... 
Is your car lowered? I like the height....what did you use? 

Thanks!


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Driveway:


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

how do you like the 535i? its my next option after the cc, but i have not driven it yet.


----------



## evannole (Jul 8, 2011)

Stock, so nothing you haven't seen before... but I'm awfully taken with the color, which seems to change every time I look at it.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

RafaGolfBr said:


> how do you like the 535i? its my next option after the cc, but i have not driven it yet.


 Rafa, I like it a lot, but its quite different from the old 5 or an A6 for comparison, slightly more detached from the road, more like a 7 than a 3 series. You can go pretty crazy with some of the tech options. Saying that if you go for a 5 make sure you get the sport package, it keeps it pretty nimble. Engine is great and can be easily modded. Only downside with BMW's is they come with Run flat Tires. I will be changing mine out for regular Summer/Winter combo.


----------



## 02reflex1.8t (Nov 18, 2007)

finally took a pic of my three:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## DMBAdict04 (Nov 21, 2003)

:thumbup:


whiteevo said:


> that has to be the sickest garage i've ever seen.


----------



## artist309 (Aug 6, 2011)

*My Garage - Schwarze and WieB*

I love my VWs , they are fun to drive I have a 2010 JSW TDI 6M and my new 2012 R-Line 6m with the 19" wheels. They are named, Weiß and Schwarze. 

You can guess which one gets washed the most? The TDI has 103K, problem free and still gets just over 44 mpg on my crazy commute to work. I have not found the way to just place the picture in the post on here, sorry for the link.


https://picasaweb.google.com/100038006395802350910/VWhips?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

artist309 said:


> I love my VWs , they are fun to drive I have a 2010 JSW TDI 6M and my new 2012 R-Line 6m with the 19" wheels. They are named, Weiß and Schwarze.
> 
> You can guess which one gets washed the most? The TDI has 103K, problem free and still gets just over 44 mpg on my crazy commute to work. I have not found the way to just place the picture in the post on here, sorry for the link.
> 
> ...


103K and your TDI is 2010 model? :what:

and the link doesn't work.


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)




----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

AlyssaC said:


>


What tint % is that?


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

In the mall garage. It's amazing how Light Brown can look gray in certain light. Many people have asked what color. When I say brown I get blank looks. I'm so paranoid of getting hammered by some jerk I always park on the end spot as far away from thr next spot as possible.


----------



## artist309 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Pictures*

Yes, my 2010 VW Jetta TDI has 103K on it. I purchased it for my commute which was 275 miles a few days a week on 11/21/09. Since then I have relocated and its on a reduced travel plan of 60 mile commute. Here's my garage pic - used my iPhone Urgh.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

DOQ fastlane said:


>


i just like how your garage is behind the house. :thumbup:


----------



## CC-UAE (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's a pic of my car:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

CC-UAE said:


> Here's a pic of my car:


give me your Lugano wheels please :laugh:


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

jkeith72 said:


> Love the "Shocker" sticker in your window...
> Is your car lowered? I like the height....what did you use?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes. It's lowered with H&R Coilovers.


----------



## recluss1 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Nice wheels*

What kind are they?


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

The work garage.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm in :heart:


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Driveway picture thread deserves only the best shots... Cell phone.


----------

